# Looking for young mothers in Thessaloniki!



## mente_clara (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi all,
I am a first-time mother (33), german, with a little boy who just turned 6 months. I moved with my greek husband from California to Thessaloniki last year and after living with the in-laws for a while we are now planning on moving to an own apartment, most likely in Panorama. 
I'd love to hear from other young moms or get help in how to meet some. I love being outdoors with the little Manos exploring parks and forests or closeby seaside, and would welcome company. I am also looking for other pandemic-appropriate activities. I can communicate basic things in greek and would love to practice, so I welcome meeting greeks with a little bit of English knowledge as well.
Any tipps and help is appreciated!


----------



## Astha (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello, 
Even though I am not a mother still, I am replying to you as I found your post very interesting. I am currently doing my Ph.D. in civil engineering at Aristotle University. Before this, I was living in Germany to do my MSc. I am looking for some understanding friends here. If you are interested we can get connected. Have a nice evening.


----------

